# camera ????



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

hey guys, i am looking for a video camera to watch my bees. like at hivecam.com no clue what camera, wired, wireless, ip??? distance from hive to computer is 60'. anybody have an idea what direction to send me off in?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

For the best possible viewing experience, I would suggest a GoPro camera on each bee.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Wired will be more reliable. Either Foscam or Wanscam are possibilities but resolution is limited. You could pick up an old camcorder cheap and run a line using the RCA jacks to your tv.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Wired will be more reliable. Either Foscam or Wanscam are possibilities but resolution is limited. You could pick up an old camcorder cheap and run a line using the RCA jacks to your tv.


i think i got it figured out. 

using iSPY software.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119344

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9&cm_re=usb_camera-_-9SIA4UB1JU2269-_-Product


----------

